#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Bekeerde Belgische man tot Islam 40-45 jaar wonenede in Belgie!!!

## aliima

...

Graag MP mij voor seriuse relatie!

Met dank!

.

----------


## aliima

..

zeg,hoe raak ik hier uit ? 

Waar is knop om af te melden? :Confused:

----------


## moslima1979

Salaam

----------

